# Those fun lovin (peaceful) Muslims



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Those heroes of Hillary and Obama sure know how to party. Now that the business of insurrection is over it's time to lay back and celebrate. Time to kill a few Jews, crucify a few Christians, rape the innocent and just generally have a good time.



> The Arab Spring takeover of Egypt by the Muslim Brotherhood has run amok, with reports from several different media agencies that the radical Muslims have begun crucifying opponents of newly installed President Mohammed Morsi.
> Middle East media confirm that during a recent rampage, Muslim Brotherhood operatives "crucified those opposing Egyptian President Muhammad Morsi naked on trees in front of the presidential palace while abusing others."
> Raymond Ibrahim, a fellow with the Middle East Forum and the Investigative Project on Terrorism, said the crucifixions are the product of who the Middle Eastern media call "partisans."
> 
> ...


For the full story: http://www.wnd.com/2012/08/arab-spring- ... cifixions/


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

And some will say islam is a peaceful religion. Reasons like this are why we need to keep this stuff from happening in the US. Religious freedom stops when it infringes on freedoms of others.

Chuck Norris can win a game of Connect Four in only three moves.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Religion is peaceful? :rollin: 
The only difference between them and you is that the Islamic fundamentalists still kill for God's grace.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> Religion is peaceful? :rollin:
> The only difference between them and you is that the Islamic fundamentalists still kill for God's grace.


Just a wee bit difference. :rollin:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> spentwings said:
> 
> 
> > Religion is peaceful? :rollin:
> ...


That's a matter of opinion. :lol: 
The born again Georgie sucked us into two Islamic **** holes,,,Georgie,,,the holier than thou crusader! uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > spentwings said:
> ...


Well spentwings it was your opinion. :thumb:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Well spentwings it was your opinion. :thumb:


Gordon talks to me you know. :burns:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Well spentwings it was your opinion. :thumb:
> ...


Being familiar with your posts I know there is some sarcastic humor in there that I would enjoy, but my little mind doesn't follow.  Gordon?????


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Is it G Gordon Liddy under his table table table.

There is no theory of evolution, just a list of creatures Chuck Norris allows to live.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I received a very long letter from Liberty Council today. I'll just post the first part to give you an idea what's going on. Let me also remind you of some things "again". Do you remember who congressman Weiner's (hope I spelled that right) wife is? She is Hillaries chief of staff. Her brother started Muslim Brotherhood. Her father is a professor and from what I can find very radical Muslim. Remember Obama praising them and the Arab Spring? Connect the dots before the election guys.



> Systematic "sanitation" of those who oppose radical Islam is now taking place in Egypt. Raymond Ibrahim, a Middle East expert and terrorism specialist, reports the purging includes the torture and/or death of anyone opposed to the control of President Mohammed Morsi and his fervent Muslim Brotherhood backers.
> 
> The torture includes the barbaric act of crucifixion.
> 
> ...


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Gibberish Plains,,,just plain gibberish.
Obama will lose but not because of this religious enlightenment.
He does have one thing right however,,,kill these Islamic pigs with drones,,,not with our blood!
The ongoing dying of our sons in Afghanistan is outrageous!!!!
Like the Soviets, except they were ruthless and still didn't win, we need to cut our loses and get the hell out. Communism didn't work there and democracy won't either.
Georgie,,, the self righteous nation builder. uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Obama will lose but not because of this religious enlightenment.


Maybe, but it will contribute. Perhaps not much because most people can't tolerate the truth about this guy.



> He does have one thing right however,,,kill these Islamic pigs with drones,,,not with our blood!


I will agree that is the right way to do it, but I give the military more credit than Obama. He critisized Bush, but copies everything Bush did in the war.



> The ongoing dying of our sons in Afghanistan is outrageous!!!!


I agree, pound them into burger from the air.

So, you didn't leave us much to disagree on.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> So, you didn't leave us much to disagree on.


 :lol: 
Plains! 
You're as delusional as Gordon. He talks to me you know. :burns:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

spentwings said:


> Gibberish Plains,,,just plain gibberish.
> Obama will lose but not because of this religious enlightenment.
> He does have one thing right however,,,kill these Islamic pigs with drones,,,not with our blood!
> The ongoing dying of our sons in Afghanistan is outrageous!!!!
> ...


Obama loose? You are talking against the messiah. That will not look good on the books.

In my book anyone who is against the certain aspects of the bill of rights is against them all. Any group of politicians who do not trust their constituents should not be trusted or be in office.

Chuck Norris once ate three 72 oz. steaks in one hour. He spent the first 45 minutes having sex with his waitress.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > So, you didn't leave us much to disagree on.
> ...


Gordon?????

Me right now :homer:

:rollin:


----------

